# Quill Necklace?



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi guys! Me and my boyfriend have been wanting to make a quill necklace... i remember seeing a thread about it but now i just cant find it  

Im looking for the ones with the grains of rice in the preserving oil.. Either to make one myself or what i should do.

What liquid should i use to preserve the quill?
Anyone have pictures of these types of necklaces they have made?

Please let me know, im dying to make one! i just dont know what i should use to make one!

Thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I remember reading that post but can't find the thread on it. From what I do remember though it said something about oil will break it down and I think someone used dish soap. I read it a long time ago though so hopefully someone will come a long who has made one.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How odd, I know I have posted a couple of times on this forum about the memory vial I wear. I cannot find any of those posts here. I did find the links and mention of it on http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com though. Here is a cut/paste of that text:

As for the necklace, I actually wear a memory vial. Its a vial of quills from hedgehogs that have passed on. It has quills in it from all the hedgehogs I've had except 1 (my first hedgehog who died in 2000).

The vial can be purchased from : http://www.pilotvials.com/patent-lip-vials.html

And instructions on how to make a vial necklace can be found at: http://www.pilotvials.com/VialNecklace.html

In addition to those instructions, I glue the cork in so that I won't lose the quills. It does make it a pain when I need to add new, but I only add quills when one passes and *touch wood* that doesn't happen too often.

I also have a couple of hedgehog beads to add to mine. I found them a year or so ago and just haven't gotten around to adding them to the necklace. They are cute though, tiny little silver beads. I found them in a local bead store.


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Great, thankss!! 
Iv'e looked all over for the vials but wasn't successful.


----------

